# Dark Knight!!



## choc0thrax (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw this last night at IMAX. Got stuck in the first row which was annoying since the screen is like 100 feet high. Although being close up made those shots flying through the skyline seem amazing. Definitely better than Batman Begins, it seems a lot more mature. The soundtrack might not be the greatest thing to listen to on it's own but I found I really enjoyed the music with the film, the Joker stuff was great. 

Everyone needs to go see it, i'm most likely going to go a second time since there's a lot to digest the first time.


----------



## tobyond (Jul 19, 2008)

I liked it a lot. Heath Ledger's performance was amazing as was most of the cast, I felt Christian Bale gave a very Keanu Reeves performance and was mildly disappointed by that. The music worked well, it was understated and set the dark tone for the movie. I don't think I'll see it again, but definitely recommend it.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 19, 2008)

I just saw it today and agree completely with you guys. The joker's part was written so well, and Heath gave the character all of the evil and implied background it needed.

With regards to the score, I'm pretty sure most of the movie was ten violins playing a pair of eighth notes followed by another pair of eighth notes a minor third below them, at a tempo of 160. And the occasional horn/brass motif, using the same interval, but starting on the lower notes.

But it works, and keeps it dark and foreboding throughout.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely looking forward to see it!

I think no other actor ever made it to convinced me so hard to watch a movie by just watching the trailer. After the first time I have seen the trailer I didn't even identify him (although it wasn't really hard) ... but it seems for that role he simply changed everything so that he seemed to be a completely different actor.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am looking forward to see the movie too! We met Hans Zimmer a while ago and he told us that he wanted to try to make the music in only one tempo and that he wanted to give the joker only two notes (C and D) throughout the whole film and play around with this motif a lot...And he was using Zebra2 a lot for the score.
You can read our interview with Hans in the current issue of KEYS (German only), BTW

Greets,
Andreas


----------



## nikolas (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw it yesterday! Amazing film! Very well made, every scene very carefully directed (Excellent job from Nolan), and the acting was also very well made (especially Heeth). I will rather (not completely though) dissagree that Bale was more like Kuanu Reevs kind of actor. I think that the character was asking for such an acting, so... it felt very deserving. If he plays then the equivelant of Speed, the matrix, and then whatever would be and keeps at it, then I'll agree. But for now it suited the ever problematic character, along with all his phychological doubts and fears...

Music was indifferent, excelt the clusters with joker, which felt more a pastiche (okie, it's a chord, a cluster and the strings, it cannot be a pastiche), from "there will be blood". Only because it came earlier out (last year), and was EXTREMELY Successful! I wouldn't doubt if someone told me they asked the composer(s) to composer something along... that lines.


----------



## nomogo (Jul 20, 2008)

The OST is pretty incredible... theres nothing 'conventional' about it, from the mix and onward. And whatever anyone cares to say about the 'Joker' theme... if you can sit through that film and not have your skin crawl by the third time you hear it then check your pulse! You know the *&#@'ts goin down when you hear that!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 20, 2008)

Folmann @ Sun Jul 20 said:


> Wow. I don't know if you guys have heard the OST standalone, but it is really an amazing accomplishment and the guys at RC faced a great deal of challenges making it. I think it is the best soundtrack release this year, but maybe its because its down my alley in terms of style. Powerful, dark, emotional, great blend of sound design and music.



Hehe, cool! So I can buy it blindly without even prelistening to it


----------



## sevaels (Jul 20, 2008)

ETM is on the money TBH

People who listen to 'notes' will hate it but who cares about them anyway? :twisted: 

Those who don't have to dissect each part and still have the ability to listen like a child will love it.


----------



## lee (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally I´m kinda sick of seeing trademarked superheroes in yet another movie. I´m sure the movie is good, but nothing beats a new unknown hero in a movie that you have no expectations for, unless you´ve read the book.


----------



## RMWSound (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not one to gush about a movie, but that was AMAZING. And while I'm not the biggest Zimmer and Co. fan (not a basher though for sure), I think the 2 Batman scores work extremely well for the films. The Elfman theme is great, but would not fit the tone of these movies.


----------



## Elfen (Jul 20, 2008)

Reegs @ Sun Jul 20 said:


> With regards to the score, I'm pretty sure most of the movie was ten violins playing a pair of eighth notes followed by another pair of eighth notes a minor third below them, at a tempo of 160. And the occasional horn/brass motif, using the same interval, but starting on the lower notes.



It's really much more than that! It's pretty innovative in some places. They used a 28 cellos section for 2/3 of the movie. The best part for me is the Harvey Dent theme, so much emotions going on there which mostly JNH did, and the Joker one is Zimmer.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 20, 2008)

Folman, when will you realize that you've eclipsed your master? I think your music is far more compelling than Mr. Zimmer's. Seriously.


----------



## tgfoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I also saw this at an IMAX over the weekend. It was awesome. Definitely think I'll be going to see it again. I didn't really pay too much attention to the music. I mean, I noticed it, and I think it did a great job setting the mood and supporting the scenes it was in, which is what it's supposed to do really. Not one of those soundtracks I would want to buy and listen to though.


----------



## esteso (Jul 23, 2008)

OST? Original Soundtrack?

sorry, had to ask.


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 6, 2008)

Elfen @ Mon Jul 21 said:


> Reegs @ Sun Jul 20 said:
> 
> 
> > With regards to the score, I'm pretty sure most of the movie was ten violins playing a pair of eighth notes followed by another pair of eighth notes a minor third below them, at a tempo of 160. And the occasional horn/brass motif, using the same interval, but starting on the lower notes.
> ...



Argh... where the hell can all the information be erad about who has done what in the score... I mean the credits alone won't go far here... just seen it yesterday and was blown away by the movie.


----------

